# climate control "econ" button stuck in on position



## craigmcc (Aug 11, 2006)

It's time to start wanting the AC to kick in as the weather gets warmer, yet mine won't come on. The light on the "econ" but is always illuminated, which according to the manual means the compressor is turned off. If I try to turn "econ" off, the light goes out momentarily and then comes back on. The AC never runs, and we're getting hot! I see a blurb in the manual where the AC won't run below a certain outdoor temperature - would that threshold be 60-70 degrees, where we are right now? I don't remember this happening the last couple of years, so I'm guessing something is wrong.


----------

